# oh no...not this



## doctor phreak (May 26, 2008)

would ya'll believe it's 2 am and its starting to rain and i am almost done smoking..i still have about 2-3 hrs left...dangit


----------



## ronp (May 26, 2008)

Not good! Just be ready and relax.

Good luck!


----------



## cman95 (May 26, 2008)

Well how did it go doc??


----------



## fatback joe (May 27, 2008)

I could not help but notice that you never mentioned the O word.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 1, 2008)

Me too, beat me to the post.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 1, 2008)

You know what they say.....





By imn88fan


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 11, 2008)

I know how you feel. Rain and wind are difficult to deal with.

 I now pray for rain at competitions. Hopefully that will give me an edge.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 11, 2008)

didn't really get any done pics to tired it was like 5 am b4 i took off and let it rest sleep for a long time...


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Well it sure looks good Mike...that's quite a smoker load!


----------



## dingle (Jun 11, 2008)

So much food, so little time. done at 5am??


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 12, 2008)

I think Q has replaced chili and cold pizza as my favorite breakfast foods. However, I'm not nearly as devoted as you seem to be, staying up all night to have it fresh.


----------

